# how often and for how long should i bath my tortoise



## Maisy (Apr 25, 2015)

I have a 5 year old horse field tortoise and i was wondering how often and for how long should I bath him, he seems to enjoy a bath when i give him one and he likes to drink while in the bath.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 25, 2015)

As long as he seems to enjoy it, I think a couple times a week for 15 minutes each time, is enough. Another way to insure he's getting hydration is to spray water over his food when you feed him.


----------



## Maisy (Apr 25, 2015)

ok thank you


----------



## Maisy (Apr 25, 2015)

can you over bath a tortoise?


----------



## I♥️Tortoises (Apr 25, 2015)

No


----------



## crimson_lotus (Apr 25, 2015)

You cannot soak them "too much"...unless they're just constantly sitting in water. I bathed my adult tortoise daily for 20-30 minutes for about a year and just recently switched to every other day. Least I know she's hydrated and pooping


----------



## Tom (Apr 25, 2015)

I like to soak adult Russians once or twice a week in most cases, and depending on the weather. I might do more in really hot weather, or less in cooler weather.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Apr 26, 2015)

Tidgy has a bath twice a week for 20 Minutes, and has a bowl she sits in by herself sometimes when its hot.
I think she'd stay in there 'till she sprouted flippers in the summer.
She's a greek, btw, but care is similar to Russians.


----------



## CDaisyPhotoGirl (Sep 10, 2022)

We soak our 18 month Russian (Josephine) for about ten minutes each day, I do not use a tooth brush often, maybe once a week, but we do soak her. She does not seem fearful of the water, and she will poo in the water which is good for us because we know she is healthy. We also drain and refill after the poo so she in not bathing in filth. NEVER leave your tortoise alone in the water, they cannot swim. Like a child, never leave them alone. I use the guest bath sink and I rub her shell and she seems to relax in the warm water.


----------

